

Windows Azure Is Not Cheap - simonmunro
http://simonmunro.com/2009/09/30/windows-azure-is-not-cheap/

======
rbanffy
I think the biggest problem with going the Microsoft route is locking your
options to Microsoft solutions forever.

Compared to the lifetime costs of an application, the marginal savings you get
from using Visual Studio (assuming there are any, which is quite a bold
assumption) are vanishingly small.

I seriously doubt the viability of any startup that brags about their .NET
technology.

